# any black powder owners here??



## Loggerhead Mike

well i got a black powder rifle givin to me last nite, but its had a loaded wad sitting in the barrel rusting for a year or so. after about 2 hours i finially got the bullet and cap out, and about 90% of the powder off that is hard as a rock. i need to get a can of lead solvent after work and see if i can bring it back to life

im not sure of the make off hand, i no its a .45 made in spain ill find out the model in the next post.

anybody else around here shoot black powder? this is the first ive been around and cant wait to shoot it, plus have an extra week of deer hunting


----------



## Quackrstackr

Made in Spain? Sounds like it was probably imported for either Traditions or CVA.

I own 3 black powder rifles. 2 of them are the modern inline and one of them is a TC Hawken.

Be careful using solvents of any sort to clean your black powder gun. Modern gun cleaning solvents are not recommended for them. A dedicated black powder solvent or simply Dawn dishwashing liquid in very hot water are better suited.

Is your gun an inline or the old type with sealed breech? You will be money ahead if you go ahead and buy yourself both a bullet and a patch puller if sealed breech for obvious reasons. You can also use the corkscrew style patch puller to root out hardened powder.


----------



## FishingBuds

Yes in deedy, own 3 of them all cva, 50 cals, I want a 54 cal soon. just last year I bought a CVA Accura 209 Magnum with a Bergara barrel. 

equipped with all-metal DuraSight fiber optic sights and a QuakeTM CLAW Contour Sling.

I like that the breeching lever is built right into the trigger guard just like an old single shot shotGun easy to clean, I love the thumbHole stock(great confidence) has a cocking spur & is 
Drilled and Tapped for Scope Mounts and ways a nice 7.3 lbs. pounds.

Comes with the Lifetime Warranty.


----------



## daltonmcgill

ive got 3 on guy i no he jus leves his loaded all year anwhen its huntin season he takes it and shootsit and a pile of rust comes out and its clean then he loads it back up and goes hunting :lol: but i wouldnt do that i would be scared it would blow up or sumthin


----------



## Loggerhead Mike

its a cva firebolt ultra mag 209 like shown here https://www.hunting-fishing-gear.com/article-display/263.html ever been around one? 

thanks for the advice on the solvent. its been soaked in penetration oil for a day untill i finially got the stuff out. he gave it to me with the bolt and reciever out of it. it had a cleaning rod jamed in the wad from behind. man what a pain that was to get out, but im glad he didnt mess the threads up for the reciever. im going to meet up with him after work to get the rest of the parts for it 

im glad i have some people to come to with all these questions im going to have!


----------



## Tunnels

I have a T/C Hawken flintlock in 50. Only been shooting it two years. Mostly self taught (lots o' reading). Lemme know if you need some sites to visit for info or parts. I agree with using no solvents. soap & hot water or one of the cleaners made for them. I also use a little gun oil after cleaning & make sure I run a dry patch before using again. I tried bore butter a few times, instead of gun oil, but not with good results.
Good Luck.


----------



## daltonmcgill

i have a cva bought it for $100 and its very acurate i killed a 6point with it last year at 150 yards i have a cheap taco scope on it from walmart but it works good for only using it for a week


----------



## switchback

I have one I bought with scope from Basspro about 12 or so years ago. A CVA inline. has been a good one.

I was told to do the hot water thing to, but DO NOT soak it in your bathtub, especially if cast iron tube. My buddy did that one time and it messed his tub up pretty bad. I usually run a brush through mine and then cotton patches then put gun oil on a cotton patch, run thru it and put it up. When you get ready to use it again, before you load it, shoot a couple of primer caps through it. That will dry the oil out of it. Then your ready to go.

Just the way I do it.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike

thanks alot guys.

tunnels if you dont mind can you post the site for some good learning material

my buddy have me the bolt lots o primers/caps powder ect, but couldnt find the reciever. he said he'd look some more for it, but i think i may just have to go buy one as he has no idea what it looks like

well i just got me a new xd 40 about 15 min ago, so getting the barrel re-honed is gonna have to get put off for acouple weeks. after work i went and got some black powder solvent like yuns recomended and let it soak overnite, but havent tryed getting the rest of the powder out of the barrel yet. hopefully ill have some time between jobs today to work on it

he gave me a cheap-o scope with it, but i think i may just hunt it with iron sites since i probably wont be shooting more than 50 yds. well, after alot of practicing at the gun range or course

thanks again!


----------



## daltonmcgill

switchback said:


> I have one I bought with scope from Basspro about 12 or so years ago. A CVA inline. has been a good one.
> 
> I was told to do the hot water thing to, but DO NOT soak it in your bathtub, especially if cast iron tube. My buddy did that one time and it messed his tub up pretty bad. I usually run a brush through mine and then cotton patches then put gun oil on a cotton patch, run thru it and put it up. When you get ready to use it again, before you load it, shoot a couple of primer caps through it. That will dry the oil out of it. Then your ready to go.
> 
> Just the way I do it.


i do it the same way


----------



## Loggerhead Mike

> When you get ready to use it again, before you load it, shoot a couple of primer caps through it. That will dry the oil out of it. Then your ready to go



great tip

i got about 98 percent of the junk out of the barrel, but i just cant get all of it off where the wad was jammed. im going to take it by the gunsmith today to get an est. on getting it honed hopefully it wont cost much im trying to put as little cash into it as i can


----------



## Quackrstackr

Have you tried a wire bore brush?

I have to use on on mine from time to time in that area to cut the crud after shooting.

When you are saying wad, what are you talking about? Did he have a patched ball loaded or did he just have a cleaning patch jammed in there for some reason?

He may have had something on a cleaning patch (if that's what it was) that he shouldn't have and it physically ate up the metal where he left it. If it's not in an area where your bullet would be seated or cross when fired, it may make it harder to clean but otherwise it should not hurt anything.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike

it had the bullet with plastic cap, and powder left in it. turned solid as a rock and the brass bullet tip corroded to the barrel. it looks like its just thin ring layer of solidified powder around the barrel where the bullet was. ive been soaking and cleaning the barrel for 2 days straight now. i soaked it overnite in lead fauling solution, got the bullet to come out and cleaned, soaked in the blackpowder solution overnite and cleaned. during the work hours ive been spraying it down letting sit for an hour or so and running the wire brush threw it. done that bout 10 times now. 

i got an appt to take it to the gunsmith monday to have him take a look at it and see if he can re-hone the barrel, but the shop told me he usually doesnt work on blackpowder. 1 downfall of living in a small town. if nobody will look at it im just going to strap it to a tree and tie a string to the trigger and see if it doesnt blow up :mrgreen: . it will make for a great video anyhoo


----------



## Tunnels

Try some of these sites for parts & info. The people at Cains & muzzleloaderssupply were very helpful when I needed some info.
cainsoutdoor.com
northernrifleman.com
thunderridge.com
thegunworks.com
muzzleloaderssupply.com
midsouthshooterssupply.com
logcabinonline.com
A lot of the following info is regarding flintlocks but look around the sites for in-line info.
kifaru.net/muzzleld
chuckhawkes.comgunsmithsociety.com
blackpowderhunting.org

Good Luck.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike

thanks abunch. my buddy threw out or lost the "reciever" so i recon im going to have to hunt a new one down. those sites couldnt be more helpfull


----------



## Quackrstackr

I'm confused.

What part did he lose? I think you have said 2 or 3 different things now and a rifle doesn't have a choke. :mrgreen: 

If he had lost the receiver, you wouldn't have anything but a barrel, bolt and stock. :wink:


----------



## Loggerhead Mike

haha sorry guys i was in a hurry trying to get back on a job. i meant the reciever wich ive found for 15 bucks but im gonna wait a week or 2 before ordering it. so far i have everything but the reciever and pushrod


----------



## Quackrstackr

I'm still confused. :lol: 

I am not familiar with that particular gun but it would be nearly impossible (if not completely impossible) to separate the receiver from the barrel on most of them.

Push rod? Are you talking about the bolt or the ramrod? :?


----------



## Loggerhead Mike

ramrod :mrgreen: . still learning the terminology of the muzzel loaders


the reciever threads in the barrel. i have the tool to remove/install it wich took me forever to figure out what it was


----------



## daltonmcgill

Loggerhead Mike said:


> ramrod :mrgreen: . still learning the terminology of the muzzel loaders
> 
> 
> the reciever threads in the barrel. i have the tool to remove/install it wich took me forever to figure out what it was


i can take my reciver out on my muzzleoader 2 i think i have the same gun as you but i dont know the name of mine :lol: but they look exactly alike


----------



## Quackrstackr

Aha!

That's not the receiver. That is the breech plug. :wink: 

The receiver is technically that thing that your bolt is riding in and the trigger group bolts to.


----------



## daltonmcgill

yeah thats what it is lol i forgot the name of it i new it was either breech plug or reciver lol


----------



## Loggerhead Mike

Quackrstackr said:


> Aha!
> 
> That's not the receiver. That is the breech plug. :wink:
> 
> The receiver is technically that thing that your bolt is riding in and the trigger group bolts to.



so when you commin down to the mountains for some hands on lessons #-o


----------



## Quackrstackr

If you want to come to KY, I'll teach you more than you ever wanted to know about those things. :lol: 

They are a lot of fun to shoot but I hate cleaning them, especially when you shoot old fashioned black powder or Pyrodex. I shoot the newer clean burning powders now but they are still a pain to disassemble and clean up even if you only shoot it one time.

One thing that you may or may not know along that line... clean it every time after you are done shooting it, very soon afterwards (within 24 hours) unless you want a barrel that is eaten alive by rust and chemical reaction. You can not treat a m/l like a regular gun that shoots smokeless.


----------

